# Cancelling Vacation Club



## Pattyg (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello, 
   I am new to this forum but need help in rescinding a membership with InnSeason Vacation Club. I have 10 calendar days to cancel, but I'm told I need to make sure I do it exactly right or I might have problems. We are going to write a letter of cancellation, have it notarized and then mail it certified, return receipt requested. Should that be sufficent for us to get out of this deal . We have until August 14th to cancel. Thanks for your help.
Patty


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2007)

I know nothing about this particular club.  

Examine the documents you were given when you joined.  They should spell out the exact requirements for rescinding your membership.  Then follow the requirements to the letter.  I'd guess what you propose will probably fill the bill, but check those documents to make sure.


----------



## Pattyg (Aug 6, 2007)

I've studied the documents and read them over and over. One thing I did read was that if you don't deliver them in person you must telephonically cancel along with certified return receipt requested by mail.


----------



## ausman (Aug 6, 2007)

Pattyg said:


> I've studied the documents and read them over and over. One thing I did read was that if you don't deliver them in person you must telephonically cancel along with certified return receipt requested by mail.



Then that is what you should do.

The telephone method is probably to give them a way to persuade you otherwise.

Hard thought to get verification of a telephone conversation.

If you are still on site, I'd be inclined to do it in person and get someone to sign for receipt, and take someone else with you so you can resist a second offer.  

Also do by certified mail  and being me I would call the telephone number and chat so at least a phone bill with a call within the timeframe existed.

Basically you need to do what is called for in the documents.


----------



## KenK (Aug 6, 2007)

Someone reported on the redweek forums that they changed their minds, and while still at the Mexican Resort ( I don't remember which) they went to the sales office.  They were given a charge back on their credit card.  Told the deal was cancelled.

Now. they find they are getting letters from a credit collection agency.  They still own, the recind time has passed, and they are stuck with a T/S they didn't think they bought.


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 7, 2007)

Pattyg said:


> I've studied the documents and read them over and over. One thing I did read was that if you don't deliver them in person you must telephonically cancel along with certified return receipt requested by mail.


I bet they don't want you to deliver them in person so you can't say anything negative to potential buyers attending a presentation. Some people tend to make a scene and this would avoid that.


----------



## Pattyg (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband did deliver the cancellation letter in person and they were just finishing a presentation for prospective buyers. My husband had worded a receipt saying they have accepted our cancellation and that we did it within the required 10 day cancellation period. One of the managers signed and dated the receipt. Hopefully there will be no other repercussions from this potential disaster. I'm afraid to even think about buying another timeshare now. This really scared me.
Patty


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 8, 2007)

Pattyg said:


> My husband did deliver the cancellation letter in person and they were just finishing a presentation for prospective buyers. My husband had worded a receipt saying they have accepted our cancellation and that we did it within the required 10 day cancellation period. One of the managers signed and dated the receipt. Hopefully there will be no other repercussions from this potential disaster. I'm afraid to even think about buying another timeshare now. This really scared me.
> Patty



Patty what was it about the purchase that scared you besides the price or commitment. Don't be afraid of what a timeshare can offer you. Be patient and search in resale for a place that fits your needs.


----------



## Pattyg (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, first of all we went to a vacation club presentation, completely uneducated because we only wanted the free airline tix. We had no intention of buying, BUT they sure know how to get you pulled in and we bought 90,000 points with InnSeason Vacation Club for $19,900. It is a New England Vacation Club and even though we weren't interested in vacationing in New England because we live here, they told us they were affiliated with II and that we could exchange for wherever we wanted to go. After researching online at other forums I discovered you better like your home resort because you might not get to go where you want and when you want. Seemed like a lot of money for a bunch of maybes. I'm just glad we got our cancellation in the 10 day period needed. Also I'm a little nervous about paying MF's for all eternity- leaving our heirs to have to deal with that. I don't know. In last 2 years, my husband and I have spent $20,000 on vacations. It seems like a good concept, but I still need to learn a lot more before I jump in with that kind of money.
Patty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leaving heirs with vacations already paid for, except the maintenance fees, doesn't seem that bad to me.   Seriously, our kids are pleased as punch with timeshare, after enjoying dozens of vacations in luxurious condos, all over this country.  They won't mind owning the 19 or so weeks we will leave behind.  I taught my daughter about using them to her advantage and she will take the reins in scheduling for herself, her brothers and their families.  She also knows how to sell a timeshare and where to list it and what she can expect to get, in the event that something happened that would force her into that position.  

We love timeshare and exchanging is the icing on the cake.  I think you would do well to buy at a great resort and not put more than a few thousand $$ into the initial purchase.  Buy something that will trade well in II and enjoy vacations for much less than you are talking about here.   

I think people have such a negative impression of timeshare.  It has to do with the way it is presented and the bribes it takes to get people at the presentations in the first place.  Plus, there are so many people out there who purchased timeshares and never use them, leaving them to sit year after year, paying maintenance fees for nothing.  They should try a vacation now and then!  

My niece and nephew own a timeshare at Christie Lodge in Vail, a blue week, but a good resort.  When they decided to go to Disneyworld last summer, they rented not one, but TWO hotel rooms at Howard Johnson's.  It cost them some crazy amount of money for those two rooms for a week.  They didn't know how to join RCI or do the searches, whine, whine, whine, so I told them I could have helped.  They left their timeshare unit SIT VACANT that spring because they only have one week of vacation and couldn't use it.   What a waste!  They could have stayed at Orange Lake in a 3 bedroom.  I saw those all summer last year.  

Drives me crazy.


----------

